# ANCHORAGE | Projects & Construction



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Mansa Musa said:


> With Russia's air space closed too many international airlines do you believe anchorage will regain its tourism factor it had pre cold war?


A new lower cost airline called Northern Pacific is opening up with its hub in Anchorage to have cheap flights to Japan and Korea and the West Coast, with the idea of having short layovers in Anchorage for tourists en route.

But frankly I have no faith in Anchorage to take advantage of the opportunity. They even have a train station at the airport that is only used for summer season tourists… there is also a study in progress for that commuter train to start up for locals too.

but anyway, I’m not too optimistic the city could transform itself in the right direction to become a nice tourist spot rather than just the city you land in to go to Denali.


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Here is a new rendering for the Block 96 project. Some interesting info about the project and the state of development downtown as well.

Amid a housing crisis, a new downtown Anchorage development could be a model for public-private partnerships


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I was just in Anchorage, and I did not see much construction going on at all. I will post the few construction pictures I have in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

New offices and retail on Raspberry Road



> The property will consist of 4-unique buildings which will include a restaurant featuring an expansive roof top deck, a 2-story professional ofﬁce building with an elevator, and a building offering high-ceilings designed with athletics in mind.


This project is said to start in 2022. Personally...I'd be happy if this glorified parking lot never started lol, a rooftop deck to see the highway and parking lot ? okay..


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Housing complex for veterans in Independence Park



> …they will use re-engineered army barracks purchased from JBER to put up seven fourplexes as well as an office building.


The article is really about nimbys though, I won't be surprised if this never gets started.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Key Bank Plaza

May 28, 2022


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Anchorage’s huge development deal for Girdwood draws local ire over lack of affordable housing

A development proposal for Girdwood, the ski resort community in the south of the municipality. The Anchorage Daily News article has more information, but has a paywall. 



> The project will include some sites for large luxury homes, but also many smaller sites for smaller dwellings, providing a range of price points, Yoshimura said.
> “We are creating a community that will reflect what I consider is the best of Girdwood,” Yoshimura said at the online community meeting in December.
> Yoshimura’s company, CY Investments, is partnering with Seth Andersen, a structural engineer and developer who built a string of compact homes near downtown Anchorage as a step toward addressing housing shortages there. The third partner is Pomeroy Property Development, an affiliate of Pomeroy Lodging, the owner of Alyeska Resort.


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

I came across this project under construction on A and 5th street, but i can't find any information on it ! Per Google Maps 2019 it is replacing a small house:


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Fourth Avenue Theater demolition set to begin this week


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

This new hotel opened, replacing a one story strip mall. Additionally the parking lot next door now has a credit union built on it (still surrounded by parking though ugh).

Some info on the hotel


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Key Bank Plaza and the 4th Avenue Theatre on 10/08/22.

The locals are not happy about the theatre.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Key Bank Plaza

May 28, 2022
Looks like this isn't the most recent picture in this thread now, though


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Found some info and renderings for The Stone Law Building.



> The Stone Law Building at the corner of A Street and 5th Ave will be completed January 2023. This gorgeous 2- story Class A building will have 2,300 SF available on the ground floor-- perfect for office, restaurant or retail. The ground floor will be in shell condition and can be designed to fit the tenants exact needs.


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

This isn't a project per se but I think it is relevant to development and also it's big news for Anchorage ! Fingers crossed. There is a paywall so here is the article.

Anchorage Assembly to consider eliminating all parking requirements for new developments



> Anchorage may soon join dozens of other cities around the U.S. that have eliminated or loosened policies that require off-street parking for new residential and commercial developments in order to increase affordable housing, curb development costs and rein in urban sprawl.
> On Tuesday, the Anchorage Assembly is expected to vote on a proposed reform of the city’s parking rules — removing parking requirements citywide and adding requirements for bike parking.
> “Anchorage has a parking problem,” Assembly member Daniel Volland said during a meeting on the issue last week. Volland has led the proposal alongside members Kevin Cross and Forrest Dunbar, as well as a working group of the city’s planning department and a few community members.
> 
> ...


----------



## czargeof (Sep 12, 2015)

Planned tower at ANC Airport to become tallest building in Alaska











> The current tower was constructed in 1977 and designed to accommodate only four air traffic controller positions. Since then, the airport added new runways, expanded its terminals, and increased the capacity of its cargo operations at ANC, which is the busiest cargo airport in the US and among the busiest in the world. The substantial increase in aircraft movements created a need for more air traffic controllers, leading to tower overcrowding.
> 
> When complete, the ATCT will stand more than 300 feet tall, becoming the tallest building in the state; the ConocoPhillips Alaska Building in Downtown Anchorage, at 296 feet, has held the title since it was completed in 1983. Taller towers are a common feature of growing airports. In 2006, a 398-foot tower at Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport more than doubled the height of its predecessor, becoming the tallest in the country and the fifth-highest in the world.


----------

